
Gold Rush California Was Much More Expensive Than Today’s Tech-Boom California - vincefutr23
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/gold-rush-california-was-much-more-expensive-todays-dot-com-boom-california-180956788/?utm_source=twitter.com&amp;no-ist
======
cafard
Comparing the 1850s to the 2010s makes very little sense to me.

